# Anderen treiber erzwingen win7



## DRUROB (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Community!

Ich möchte bei meinem Win7 x64 einen Treiber für mein Marvell Raid controller erneuern habe den treiber von der Marvell seite geladen Releasedatun 03/2010 !
Ab in den gerätemanager und treiber aktualisieren geklickt. egal was ich mache Win7 sagt immer, das der Treiber von windows ( RELEASE 2006!!!!) der aktuellere sei. Ich sage Bullshit!

Ich möchte windows zwingen meinen Treiber zu nehmen. Aber wie? An der Treibersignatur liegt es nicht. Standardtreiber von Win7 löschen geht erst recht nicht. BLuescreen sofort nach systemstart.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Juni 2010)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es auch der richtige Treiber ist? Ist ein Raid überhaupt eingerichtet?
Welches Motherboard hast du? Welcher Treiber ist es?

Wenn du dir zu 100% sicher bist, lege eine Verknüpfung der Treiberdatei auf dem Desktop an und tippe ins Feld "Ziel" die Erweiterung -overall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DRUROB (14. Juni 2010)

MARVELL Raid VD 0 SCSI Disk Device

so steht es in der Systemsteuerung. Ein Raid habe ich aus 2 SSD´s Postville 80GB eingerichtet.
GIGABYTE EX-X58A-UD7. Bisheriger Treiber: 6.1.7600.16385 von 21.06.2006 (Microsoft)
Gewünschter Treiber: irgendwas! hauptsache neuer als 2006! Am besten die 1.0.0.1027 von Gigabyte´s Seite. der ist von 2009.
Wen ich den lade, erfolgt eine Installation ohne Fehlermeldung. Allerdings ist danach in der systemsteuerung immer noch der Treiber von Microsoft zu sehen. Allso glaube ich, das er den Treiber einfach nicht frißt! Ich probiere es erst ein mal mit deiner Variante.... Danke erstmal


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist dieses Board hier...richtig?

Hast du die SSD´s auch an den entsprechenden Marvell Ports (GSATA3_6 und _7) angeschlossen? 

Hier gibt es die aktuellsten Treiber: Marvell MV-91xx (88SE91xx) Ahci/Raid Controller(drivers) (Version 1.0.00.1036 (MRU 4.1.0.1700) vom 17/03/10.


----------



## DRUROB (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, dieses Board ist es. ich habe die beiden Platten extra an die Marvell Sata Port gehängt, weil ich mir dadurch eigentlich einen gewissen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil versprochen hatte. Die könnten ja theoretisch wenigsten die 6GBit erreichen, die anderen ja "nur" 3GBit. Ich hate mir in Verbindung mit den SSD´s dort maximale Ausbeute versprochen. Tja.... is aber leider nix.  Habe auch deinen Treiber versucht, der ja scheinbar nochmal etwas neuer ist als der meinige, allerdings wird wieder nur der Windows Treiber von 2006 dort angezeigt. Wie zum Teufel zwingt man Windows einen anderen Treiber zu übernehmen????!!!!

Hast du noch ne Idee?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juni 2010)

Wie bist du vorgegangen? Die verlinkte Treiberdatei ist ja, wenn ich nicht irre, zunächst eine selbextrahierende EXE. D.h. die eigentlichen Dateien werden erst entpackt.
Hast du dann von der extrahierten EXE-Datei die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop angelegt?

Abgesehen davon, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Marvell Treiber den Trim Befehl durchlassen, wie dies z.B. von dem aktuellsten Intel Rapid Storage für die Intel Ports gewährleistet wird.

Der Intel Chipsatz wäre in dem Fall die bessere Wahl.


----------



## DRUROB (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe versucht per -overall wie du gesagt hast zu installieren. nichts.
dann habe ich versucht manuell den speicherort des treibers zu bestimmen. nichts.

Ich bin mir garnicht mal so sicher das der trim befehl im raid ankommt. auch nicht mit den neuen treibern. die einen meinen das ist nicht so, weil dafür gleichzeitig ein firmwareupdate des controllers nötig wäre. die anderen sagen es geht garnicht, und wieder andere behaupten es funktioniert gut. allerdings bleiben diese Leute den anderen noch den beweis schuldig das das funktioniert. Das ist mir alles zu spekulativ als das ich nur aus diesem Grund den Aufwand betreibe das raid aufzulösen und alles erneut zu installieren. das ist schon ne assi arbeit. 
Ich hoffe ja das wenn es der eine Chiphersteller geschafft haben sollte trim im Raid zu aktivieren kommt der andere auch bald damit um die Ecke.

Hast du denn zufällig noch eine Möglichkeit im Sinn die Treiber zu erzwingen?
Ich frage mich überhaupt, warum Win7 diesen Treiber als nicht passend deklariert und daher den super alten von 2006 implementiert. Der ist doch passend.... Ich versteh Windoof da nicht, welches system da gilt......


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juni 2010)

Wie läuft die Installation bei dir ab? 
Bricht Windows die Installation ab? Wird die Installation durchgezogen (mit anschließendem Neustart)?


----------



## DRUROB (15. Juni 2010)

Setup wird gestartet. Läuft durch.... Neustart....  Immer noch der alte Treiber.
Habe bisher keine Fehlermeldung erhalten.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juni 2010)

Und wenn du die Treiberinstallation als Administrator startest (rechte Maustaste auf Setup -> als Admin ausführen)?


----------



## drdealgood (16. Juni 2010)

Geh mal auf Start>Ausführen>gpedit.msc>OK

dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dass auch noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit wird schon mal die automatische Treiberinstallation von Windows 7 unterbunden.

Dann musst Du dich bitte alleine durch die weiteren "Richtlinien" die noch aktiviert werden müssen kämpfen. Schätze das für den Treiber den du installieren möchtest, auch die Digitalen-IDs umgangen werden müssen


----------



## drdealgood (16. Juni 2010)

Oops 

noch was vergessen, dass bitte auch schon mal abstellen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2010)

Die Gruppenrichtlinie gibt es jedoch nicht bei der Home Premium Version. Falls du diese hat, nicht wundern, warum das nicht geht.


----------



## drdealgood (16. Juni 2010)

@simpel1970

Gibt es die da gar nicht ? oder sind die in der Home Premium nur nicht "editierbar" ?


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2010)

Die Gruppenrichtlinien sind nicht abrufbar.
Die Einstellungen müssten / könnten allerhöchstens direkt in der Registry vorgenommen werden.


----------



## drdealgood (16. Juni 2010)

Da war ich gerade auch schon schauen aber herrjeh  da auch wirklich alle Querverweise zu finden und richtg zu editieren in der HotKeyLocalMaschine, CourrentControlSet, ich weiss nicht 

Ausserdem muss man sich erst mal "Sonderrechte" frei geben um bestimmte Parameter überhaupt ändern zu können  da trau ich mich nicht ran


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn er überhaupt die Home Premium Version hat. Hat er die Ultimate (soll ja ziemlich verbreitet sein ), braucht er sich nicht darum zu kümmern und kann deinen Vorschlag gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## DRUROB (18. Juni 2010)

So. Habe alles so gemacht wie ihr es vorgeschlagen habt. Habe nirgendwo eine Fehlermeldung erhalten.
Bringt nur nichts. der treiber ist immer noch der alte. 
Es ist übrigens ulti x64. So langsam glaub ich nicht das es überhaupt machbar ist win zu überlisten. Es ist nur schade das ich (so glaube ich zumindest) die Leistung nicht voll nutzen kann.
Als der Treiber geschrieben wurde gab es ja och nicht mal den Controller!
ich probiere aber gern noch weiter... also wenn ihr noch mehr einfälle habt... HER DAMIT!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. Juni 2010)

Äh, ist es überhaupt möglich, was du vorhast?! Du müsstest doch vor/während der Windows-Installation den modernen Treiber laden, würde ich behaupten. Windows liegt auf den SSDs, die am Raid-Kontroller hängen und dann kannst du schlecht unter Windows den Raid-Treiber entfernen oder aktualisieren, denke ich. Deshalb wohl auch der Bluescreen. Ansonsten hilft oft der abgesicherte Modus, aber ob das hier hilft, glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## DRUROB (18. Juni 2010)

Ich habe versucht den Windows treiber DISK.SYS zu entfernen. dieser steuert das raid. ich habe gehofft, das win dann sich einen neuen treiber automatisch sucht. naja, ohne treiber ist aber nichts mit raid. doofer versuch. Ich hatte mich vorher belesen, und war der Meinung das Windows selbst relativ aktuelle treiber für raid mitbringt. Eine treiberdiskette wie bei der installation von xp wird dann nicht mehr benötigt. ich bin auch der meinung (jedenfalls nicht bewusst) solch eine option nirgendwo gesehen zu haben.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juni 2010)

Windows 7 enthält bereits "von Haus aus" für viele AHCI- und RAID-Systeme die für einen einwandfreien Betrieb erforderlichen AHCI- bzw. RAID-Treiber.

Bei der Neuinstallation müsste/sollte eine Einbindung der Treiber mittels USB/CD/Floppy machbar sein.
Bin mir darüber aber auch nicht ganz sicher...ist ne Weile her, dass ich ein Raid0 aufgesetzt habe.

Trotzdem finde ich es sonderbar, dass die Treiberaktualisierung nicht funktioniert. Sollte ja grundsätzlich nichts anderes sein, als wenn AHCI Treiber nachträglich installiert werden.

Wo schaust du dir eigentlich die Treiberversion im Gerätemanager an? Bei den Festplatten oder beim Raid-Controller?
Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## drdealgood (19. Juni 2010)

Jau, da war doch was bei der Installation von Windows 7 x64 

Da wo die zur Verfügung stehenden Installationslaufwerke auftauchen  da gibts doch unter "erweitert" oder so, die Möglichkeit eigene Treiber einzubinden  und da kann man doch auch "manuell" auf den Laufwerken (DvD, UsB-Stick, Floppy) nach dem eigenen Treiber suchen, mein ich zumindest 

Also die Treiber.exe auf einen Stick entpacken und bei der Installation dann den Treiber anwählen (irgendwas mit ****64.sys ?) das geht bestimmt auch mit einer "Reparaturinstallation" weiss aber nicht genau wie  und habe wenig Lust, dass auf meinem Sys auszuprobieren  so ohne Not und "Just for Fun"


----------



## DRUROB (26. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe nochmals alle Möglichkeiten geprüft um den Treiber zu ändern. (Bis auf das Thema neue Installation) da ist scheinbar nichts zu machen. naja schauen wir malob in näcster zeit jemand noch eine Idee hat, weil mir sind sie jetzt ausgegangen. Habe die Installation des Treibers damals beim neu aufsetzen des systems nicht wahrgenommen. Ich weis aber auch das es sie gibt. Vielleicht beim nächsten installieren...... Danke euch erst mal..


----------

